# Apollo 7500QT or Fuji Q4?



## Connor77 (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm planning to paint some kitchen cabinets (currently pickled maple) and would like opinions on the best sprayer of the two I've mentioned. The Apollo 7500QT is appealing because I can use it with a compressor and get everything I need (tips, etc) for around $500. I've read great things about the Fuji but it's twice the price. I have a Titan Impact that I bought for exterior painting and have purchased - but not yet used - some fine finish tips. Should I try the airless first or take the plunge and buy either of the sprayers I've mentioned. I would like to be able to spray latex as well at some point and with the airless the overspray is just wicked so I'd like to get an HVLP machine that could handle it. Any help appreciated. If there are other machines in the $1000 range that might be better choices I'm all ears. Thanks...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I own the Fuji Q4 and although it is great for thinned down oil based enamels and water based polys (never used it for spaying non-waterbased), I've been disappointed in it when it comes to acrylic enamels, at least on larger surfaces such as doors. 

I'd stay with an airless. But if you really feel the need for something else I'd go for a six stage hvlp which seems, from what I have read, to have the extra omph to push the acrylics, or an AAA system. Can't speak to any over spray issues with the AAA never having used one.

Others will soon chime in here.


----------



## Connor77 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks RH and yes, hoping others will chime in as well...


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I spray door's and bodies all the time with a 440i and a FF tip. Just do some sample pieces to get a feel for it.. Like RH I use my HVLP for oils and staining...


----------



## Connor77 (Jul 24, 2013)

I would also like to be able to spray wood toned deck and siding stain where overspray is a serious concern. I have lots of trim that I need to keep this stain off of and I'd really like to avoid having to mask off all of the trim. I'm fully prepared to back brush whatever I spray. I just want to avoid all the time going from the can (with a brush) to the surface. I'd like to hear from any Apollo users to see if they like their sprayers. I will take your advice Delta Painting and try my Impact with fine finish tip for the cabinet doors. Thanks.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Connor77 said:


> I would also like to be able to spray wood toned deck and siding stain where overspray is a serious concern. I have lots of trim that I need to keep this stain off of and I'd really like to avoid having to mask off all of the trim. I'm fully prepared to back brush whatever I spray. I just want to avoid all the time going from the can (with a brush) to the surface. I'd like to hear from any Apollo users to see if they like their sprayers. I will take your advice Delta Painting and try my Impact with fine finish tip for the cabinet doors. Thanks.


I would never advocate using an HVLP for spraying decks. You will be there forever doing them unless they are really small. Think using a spray can to get an approximate idea of what it would be like. Okay, maybe not _that_ slow - but close. When working outside ,masking off and covering isn't that big of a deal. IMO, spraying inside takes much more prep time unless it's an empty place and the floor coverings are being replace.


----------



## Connor77 (Jul 24, 2013)

Sorry, I wasn't clear. The stain would be sprayed on western cedar shingles (siding). The trim, which is green and of which there is a lot, would be a real pita the ass to mask. Hence my desire to learn about HVLP and the possibility of using an Apollo for this application. I also realize I'll be filling the cup a lot but that's OK. I'm not in a hurry for this particular project...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

HVLP is great for certain things. Production is really slow as mentioned.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Used a Q4 stage Fuji to spray acrylic-metalic paint, can not remember which,
similar to Modern Masters, on elevator doors on a large occupied building.
I was happy with it but did not use it since.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Connor77 said:


> Sorry, I wasn't clear. The stain would be sprayed on western cedar shingles (siding). The trim, which is green and of which there is a lot, would be a real pita the ass to mask. Hence my desire to learn about HVLP and the possibility of using an Apollo for this application. I also realize I'll be filling the cup a lot but that's OK. I'm not in a hurry for this particular project...



I tried spraying spindles on a deck once with Arborcoat. Will never try using hvlp again for that. Not enough product. Better to just brush or whizz roll. Or airless with someone holding a tarp on the other side.


----------

